# Ladder Safety



## Nathan

Sometimes when I look back at what I did when I was younger to make a buck I can't believe I made it. I used to see guys hop 20' ladders down the side of a house so they didn't have to get down and have pitches so steep that I was sure I was going to go backwards the next time I pushed the trigger on the pressure washer.​ 
Anyways, I thought I would start off this Workplace Safety topic off with a little OSHA training session for letter safety.​ 
Taken from: http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/construction/falls/4ladders.html#Loads​ 
Enjoy and be safe! :thumbsup:​ 
Ladder Safety






The OSHA Standard for portable ladders contains specific requirements designed to ensure worker safety:

*Loads*​
Self-supporting (foldout) and non-self-supporting (leaning) portable ladders must be able to support at least four times the maximum intended load, except extra-heavy-duty metal or plastic ladders, which must be able to sustain 3.3 times the maximum intended load. (See Figure 1.)​








Figure 1​ 

*Angle*​
Non-self-supporting ladders, which must lean against a wall or other support, are to be positioned at such an angle that the horizontal distance from the top support to the foot of the ladder is about 1/4 the working length of the ladder. (See Figure 2.)​








Figure 2​
In the case of job-made wooden ladders, that angle should equal about 1/8 the working length. This minimizes the strain of the load on ladder joints that may not be as strong as on commercially manufactured ladders.​
*Rungs*​
Ladder rungs, cleats, or steps must be parallel, level, and uniformly spaced when the ladder is in position for use. Rungs must be spaced between 10 and 14 inches apart.​
For extension trestle ladders, the spacing must be 8-18 inches for the base, and 6-12 inches on the extension section.​
Rungs must be so shaped that an employee's foot cannot slide off, and must be skid-resistant. (See Figure 3.)​








Figure 3

*Slipping*​
Ladders are to be kept free of oil, grease, wet paint, and other slipping hazards.​
Wood ladders must not be coated with any opaque covering, except identification or warning labels on one face only of a side rail.​


----------



## Nathan

*Other Requirements*

Foldout or stepladders must have a metal spreader or locking device to hold the front and back sections in an open position when in use. (See Figure 4.)









Figure 4

When two or more ladders are used to reach a work area, they must be offset with a landing or platform between the ladders.
The area around the top and bottom of ladder must be kept clear.
Ladders must not be tied or fastened together to provide longer sections, unless they are specifically designed for such use. (See Figure 5.)









Figure 5

Never use a ladder for any purpose other than the one for which it was designed.
*







Additional Information:* 

29 CFR 1926 Subpart X, Ladders. OSHA Standard.
1926.1053, Ladders
1926.1053(a)


Additional Examples
Additional Examples 








This is improperly using the top rung of this step ladder to work from


----------



## Workaholic

Yeah i have been know to do that, hop the 32 over another foot so i can extend my reach. Who am i kidding i still do it when i have to. Telling people that a extension ladder does not have to be straight. 
Should of posted some ladder leveler options.


----------



## SgtBaldy

Workaholic said:


> Yeah i have been know to do that, hop the 32 over another foot so i can extend my reach.


Guilty. Not as ballsy with that now as I used to be.


----------



## Workaholic

Yeah Sgt i have been toning down lately as well. Too many responsabilities these days.


----------



## welovepainting

I know a great guy that belongs to the forum his name is David. If anyone needs anything pertainning to saftey and trainning pm me and I will forward you his info. He did a great job for us putting together a package for commercial bids, on site saftey meeting and manuals.


----------



## Runamuk

Workaholic said:


> Yeah i have been know to do that, hop the 32 over another foot so i can extend my reach. Who am i kidding i still do it when i have to. Telling people that a extension ladder does not have to be straight.
> Should of posted some ladder leveler options.


I use Werner PK80-2 self adjusting ladder levelers on all of my extension ladders. They are not cheap(about $120.00 per ladder) but they sure beat the standard manually adjustable "Crazy legs" that are cheap, and they'll save you time.


http://www.wernerladder.com/catalog/details.php?series_id=257

Rick


----------



## timhag

The pivot is a wonderful tool for using ladders on slopes and uneven ground.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Great info to present at the weekly tailgate safety meeting.
Make sure to get all present to put their signature on the worksheet for the meeting so you can document it. Keep records.
One day, it might be very important.
r


----------



## Joewho

Safety meeting?

Anytime the boss called us to a safetly meeting, it was really time to have a beer/fattie.


----------



## T200

A painter claims that a colleague's negligence was responsible for his fall from a ladder while he was painting a house in Godfrey. 

According to a lawsuit filed recently in Madison County Circuit Court, the painter, James Miller, alleges that he and Roger Crone had agreed to paint Crone's house at 3506 Riverview Court in Godfrey. They were at the home on May 4, 2006, when Crone provided Miller with a ladder so that he could reach the second story eaves. According to the suit, Crone placed the ladder in the bed of his Ford F350 truck. The pair had agreed that Miller would climb the ladder and paint the eaves and that Crone would stay in the truck bed to keep the ladder from slipping or moving, according to the suit. 

After Miller had begun painting, the ladder "shifted from its placement and caused the plaintiff to fall to the ground." 

Miller suffered severe and permanent injury to his back that resulted in past and future medical bills, according to the suit. 

The suit claims that Crone was negligent because he failed to hold the ladder as the two had agreed, and because he allegedly failed to warn Miller he was leaving the truck bed. 

Miller is seeking in excess of $50,000, plus costs of the suit. 

Kimberly Miller is also seeking in excess of $50,000. The suit claims she "has lost or had diminished services, society, companionship and consortium of her husband." 


Painter Files Lawsuit Against Co-Worker


----------



## Rustbuster

Something to keep an eye out for is the unprotected end of the extension section of an extension ladder. Most ladders will have a plastic capping or be ground smooth. Home Depot sells some that have a flat cut end of the aluminum extrusion that can cut one's hands BADLY. I was working with a guy who was trying to lower the ladders, it was sticking a bit but once it started coming down his hand was in the way and he received one hell of a cut to his hand. He was never the same afterward due to damaged nerves. He took early retirement a short time later due to his injury.


----------



## spotprogram

We recently had a ladder safety expert at one of our monthly safety seminars. Please feel free to check out the video (under videos) at the website listed below. Very informative, useful information.

-Paul

http://www.spotprogram.com


----------



## vermontpainter

Wow is this a blast from the past...has anyone heard from any of these posters in a while? I think Joewho is the only one still around!


----------



## Housepainter

spotprogram said:


> We recently had a ladder safety expert at one of our monthly safety seminars. Please feel free to check out the video (under videos) at the website listed below. Very informative, useful information.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> http://www.spotprogram.com


these are some very good videos on ladder safety. Has many reminders as well as some info we may not have been aware of.:yes:


----------



## JTP

:no:
JTP--what a plan!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JTP said:


> :no:
> JTP--what a plan!


May be this is where TimHag got his idea:whistling2:


----------



## JTP

Better than a couple of 100lb concrete bags
*www.ladderm8.co.uk/lm-professional.htm*


----------



## JTP

*www.hirestation.co.uk/.../products/29.html*


----------



## JTP

More rocket science with a brain surgeon!


----------



## JTP

*www.laddertwins.com/SandyLargeManOnLadder5.htm*


----------



## JTP

Cya when you land!


----------



## JTP

Nope--No problem at all--just the right size.:no:


----------



## JTP

I gotcha Joe--great job there--just another foot is all ya need man.


----------



## JTP

*www.ladders-online.com/ladda-limpet-safety-ac...*
http://www.ladders-online.com/ladda-limpet-safety-ac...


----------



## daArch

are we still posting unsafe ladder pix ?

This is oldie but goodie


----------



## NEPS.US

She is clearly going down the wrong way .....


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> She is clearly going down the wrong way .....


 
oh the comments that are just begging to be typed ... 

but I am restraining myself :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US




----------



## JTP

My Chick On A Ladder


----------



## ProWallGuy

Time to repost my old classics.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

This about sums it up


----------



## ewingpainting.net

JTP said:


> I gotcha Joe--great job there--just another foot is all ya need man.


That some cheap azz gas


----------



## boman47k

JTP said:


> *www.ladders-online.com/ladda-limpet-safety-ac...*


Glad to see that posted. Saves me the expense of a patent seach. 

Heheh, I remember having a similiar idea. Oh well...
As my wife would say, just one of my million dollar ideas I do nothing with. :yes:


----------



## JTP

boman47k said:


> Glad to see that posted. Saves me the expense of a patent seach.
> 
> Heheh, I remember having a similiar idea. Oh well...
> As my wife would say, just one of my million dollar ideas I do nothing with. :yes:


boman--I found it interesting that every one of the ladder safety devices I came across were from Britain. I also hammered my head about what to do when I was on a solid outside surrface to prevent ladder slippage. I too thought I'd become an inventor of such a device. I usally hammer two 30 " rebar stakes behind my extenstions when working on grass. They leave almost no hole and prevent no problems for me or the home owner. They work to prevent back to front movement or the reverse, but not side to side--so they aren't terrific but mitigate most of the problem. Alternatively, using a 2 x and two stakes behind your ladder also works for soft services like grass.

Hard surfaces like concrete and blacktop are the problem. This topic has been discussed before. I like some of the designs I posted here and I think they all can also be used on interior flat floor situations where slippage is an issue.

I've used shingle bundles and bagged concrete, but although it works--it is unsightly, cumbersome, and really heavy to move for an old guy like me.

JTP


----------



## boman47k

I don't really know how long the leg adjusters have been out, but I also had given some thought to that utilizing the holes in the sides of a ladder.
A sliding ladder is a scarey ladder.
Life story: day late, dollar short


----------



## JNLP

boman47k said:


> As my wife would say, just one of my million dollar ideas I do nothing with. :yes:


Don't worry me too. My wife swears our house is bugged. I come up with all these great ideas then a year or two later they're out making millions. Should be living the good life right now but thanks to Microsoft & their bugs I'm sitting here on Paint Talk.


----------



## boman47k

JNLP said:


> Don't worry me too. My wife swears our house is bugged. I come up with all these great ideas then a year or two later they're out making millions. Should be living the good life right now but thanks to* Microsoft & their bugs* I'm sitting here on Paint Talk.


 
Hehehh, that must be it!


----------

